# Please Help. Found baby Pigeon



## jenannh (Jan 31, 2005)

Please help, My husband just called me and he is bringing home a baby pigeon. He fixes Buses and was at the garage where they are. He says the baby fell out of a nest about 20feet up. My first reaction was for them to put it back. He said there was no way for them to get to the nest. The baby is alert, the only thing he noticed was some what he thinks is blood on the babies bottom. I called my vet and they have given me the number to a bird specialist. Does anyone think we can be successful in caring for this baby? I have read many posts and printed some information. Do they learn to fly on thier own? I ahve many pets but never been put in this situation. Please help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi jenannh,

thank you and you husband for caring for this baby pigeon.
The fact that the baby fell from 20 feet and you husband saw some blood on it is not a goog sign. He might have internal bleeding. I don't want to sound pessimistic and alarm you, but you need to take the baby to a vet. Please call the bird specialist and make an appointment for the baby to be seen asap.

Until then, keep the baby in a box or carrier. He will also need to be kept warm, not be handled much.
It depends on his age if he can eat or drink. Please visit baby Sarah's picc, there is a link on the home page of this forum. It will help you get an idea of how young this birdie is.
Let us know and we will guide you on what to do next.

To answer your question, yes, they learn how to fly all by themselves.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jennah,

If the baby has managed to come through its fall without major damage then it will be a lot easier to raise successfully than other birds are. As the vet said when I took my first rescue baby for a check up (it had also fallen from a great height) "Pigeons are stubborn so she will probably survive!"  

If you look in the Pigeons Discussions forum, Pigeons and People, I have bumped up a thread started by Izzy called "2 hatchlings". Read that carefully as it will cover most situations that you will come across with a baby pigeon.

Cynthia


----------



## jenannh (Jan 31, 2005)

*Thank You*

Thank you both very much I will keep you informed.

Jennifer


----------



## jenannh (Jan 31, 2005)

*Update*

Well to my happiness my husband meant the baby had scratches on his back end that were bleeding. Obviously from the fall. I don't think anything is broken and we have a vet appointment tomorrow night. The vet said to get baby bird formula any advice as to how much to give? My husband spoke to the vet and did not think to ask many questions.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Jennifer,

Many thanks to you and your husband for trying to help this baby. I have a link here that may answer many of your questions regarding formula, amounts to feed, how to feed, etc....it is quite lengthy, but I believe it will be very helpful to you:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8070

Just click on it and it will take you to the thread.....good luck and thanks again.

Linda


----------



## jenannh (Jan 31, 2005)

*Another Update*

Well, everything is fine according to the vet. I have had the baby with me all day for feedings. I have read all the material thank you so much. I have spoken to my local wildlife reserve, and they see no harm in me keeping and caring for the baby. Does anyone have any opinoins on if I should keep him even when he gets older. Or if I should set him free?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear the baby is fine. If you have the time and space for him I would whole heartedly say keep him! He will most likely bond to you and accept you as his family. I'm not sure if he'd be able to survive on his own in the wild after being hand raised. He will associate himself with humans more then other pigeons 
I took my Dudley in as a rescue with the intentions of releasing him. Unfortunately he suffered some neurological damage from his impact with a window and is unable to survive on is own in the wild. 
I'm ecstatic having him in my life! I can't wait to get home from work and run upstairs to his pidgie bachelor pad to take him out and play(his favorite toys are his jingle balls). I know the love is mutual because as soon as I walk in the house he starts cooing so loudly I hear him through the floor. He will yell at me when I put him down and attack my hand in disapproval once I go to pick him up again. He is my true love!
A pigeon will be a loyal and loving pet who you will cherish forever!


----------

